# Can't Believe It's been 2 Years Already......



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Since I got my electric start '67 Craftsman 857C because it honestly seems like I got it just last year. Although a couple days went by I just remembered it today. I know it may not be a big deal to y'all but it is to me, since I never officially bought a tractor on my own before this one and it was gonna be my first big purchase. The tractors I "had", have been given to me by my grandparents and this Craftsman right here is what you can say officially started my collecting disease since I bought my electric start 6 horsepower 855C after last December. I bought the 857C tractor on August 9th 2020 just when the lets call it horrible virus, although I have another name for it hit. As some of you may recall I was going by my grandfathers house and saw it so I stopped and took a look. I asked the 2nd owner at the time what he wanted and it was a bit too much for me to handle, so then I made him an offer and he declined it. I went back twice to "look" at it and haggle with him some more and we settled on $100 less than what he wanted. The owner told me the first owner was a farmer who put it for auction then he bought it at the auction and had it restored around 2007 when he retired. It's been a long and hard road with the ol' girl but I plan to have her for many years to come!


Thank you all for lookin'.




Here is a picture when I first bought it when it was on the previous 2nd owners lawn for sale...... 














More recent pictures of the tractor, (taken for July 4th).......


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Very Nice.


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

Thats a cool little tractor !!


----------

